# SRAM s40, s60, or other



## architectx (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey folks,

Aspiring competitive rider on a BH Speedrom. Looking to upgrade from my Easton EA70s. I'm looking for a relatively all purpose sort of wheelset that's going to be faster and handle better than what I now have. I'm not in a position to own multiple sets.

So far, the SRAM S40 and S60 sets have really caught my eye. Price seems right and reviews seem good. Which would be better for an all around set? I'm in the middle of Tennessee (Chattanooga), so rides always have good rollers, sometimes have fairly substantial climbs (and, obviously, descents as well).

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

If you are going aero, go aero and go for the S60s. Another option might be the Reynolds Assaults (46mm) or Strikes (66mm) in a full carbon clincher. Probably close in price.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Architectx, did you end up getting either of those? Anyone have long(ish) term ride reports on the S40s?


----------



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

*sram s40 broken spoke*

just only need 300 miles then 2 broken spokes at the same time the wheel roll like a zipp excellent but cheap spokes i will sale them on ebay and rollover to mavic es


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

carl702 said:


> just only need 300 miles then 2 broken spokes at the same time the wheel roll like a zipp excellent but cheap spokes i will sale them on ebay and rollover to mavic es


Dont do that....
You just had a bad experience with factory built wheels why do you keep going back?
The spokes are Sapims so the problem was not the quality of the spokes it was the build. 
The spokes in the Mavics are much weaker than the Sapims. 
Get a set of nice hand builts.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"So far, the SRAM S40 and S60 sets have really caught my eye. Price seems right and reviews seem good. Which would be better for an all around set? I'm in the middle of Tennessee (Chattanooga), so rides always have good rollers, sometimes have fairly substantial climbs (and, obviously, descents as well)."

If I were riding in your area, neither of those would be my choice. I'm from FL and ride a Zipp 303 clincher front and Flashpoint 60/Zipp hub custom wheel on the rear on my primary road bike. Those are basically the S40 and S60 rims, but with lighter hubs. That said, I've come up to Chattanooga the last two years and done the 3State 3 Mountain ride using a set of custom wheels with WI hubs, CXray spokes, and Kinlin 30mm aluminum rims. They weigh about 1455 grams for the set, a lot lighter than the wheels you mention, especially the S60. They did just fine on your roads and I've raced and won on these wheels in FL. You can pick up these from many of the custom builders who post on this site. Prices vary, but contact some of them for a quote.


----------

